# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Բնածին հիվանդներին թաքցնում ենք աշխարհից..

## Գաղթական

Հայաստանում շատ եմ տեսել ու լսել, որ որոշ Հայեր թաքցնում են շրջապատից իրենց հիվանդ և-կամ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող երեխաներին..

ի՞նչ եք կարծում այս կոմպլեքսի մասին..
և ինչպիսի՞ք կարող են լինել դրա դրդապատճառները..

և, եթե այս երևույթին բացսական եք վերաբերվում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է, ըստ ձեզ, պայքարել դրա դեմ..

----------

E-la Via (03.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.07.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

> Հայաստանում շատ եմ տեսել ու լսել, որ որոշ Հայեր թաքցնում են շրջապատից իրենց հիվանդ և-կամ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող երեխաներին..
> 
> ի՞նչ եք կարծում այս կոմպլեքսի մասին..
> և ինչպիսի՞ք կարող են լինել դրա դրդապատճառները..
> 
> և, եթե այս երևույթին բացսական եք վերաբերվում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է, ըստ ձեզ, պայքարել դրա դեմ..


Նախ շնորհակալություն այս թեման բացելու համար…

Ես էլ եմ բազմիցս հանդիպել այս երևույթին ու ամեն անգամ բարկությունս հազիվ եմ զսպել… Մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե հատկապես ինչից են ամաչում ծնողները, բարեկամները ֆիզիկական արատ կամ հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցող իրենց հարազատներից: Ամաչում են հենց իրենց հարազատների համար, թե, որ իրենցից այդպիսի երեխա է ծնվել կամ  էլ իրենց երեխայի հետ նման դեպք է պատահել?? Ամաչելը դեռ մի կողմ, բայց որ մի հատ էլ թաքցնում են, դա արդեն իմ կարծիքով հանցանք է: 
Այս երևույթը կարծում եմ խորը արմատներ ունի: Ծնողների նմանատիպ պահվածքն  էլ գալիս է նաև հասարակության վերաբերմունքից: Նկատե՞լ եք, թե ինչպես ենք մենք նայում նման խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների կամ մարդկանց: Մենք նրանց չենք ընդունում՝ որպես հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ: Այստեղ չասեմ նաև այն մասին, թե որքան կոպիտ ու վայրենի մենք կարող ենք լինել նրանց հանդեպ, թե ինչպես կարող ենք այդ մարդկանց վիրավորել: Այն դեպքում, որ իմ տեսած բոլոր ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող թե երեխաները, թե մեծերը յուրահատուկ բարությամբ օժտված էակներ են, որնք մեզանից միայն ակնկալում են մի փոքր հոգատարություն և սեր:

Բերեմ ձեզ մի օրինակ: Ծանոթներիս երեխան վաղժամ ծնունդ էր: Ծնվելուց հետո բոլորը ծնողների խորհուրդ էին տալիս հրաժարվել այդ երեխայից, բայց նրանք, Փառք Աստծո, այդպիսի բան չարեցին: Այն վատ տարիներին  ծնողները ամեն կերպ պայքարեցին իրենց երեխայի կյանքի համար, դրանից հետո էլ տարատեսակ բուժումների էին դիմում, բայց բոլորին էլ պարզ էր, որ այդ երեխան լիարժեք չի ապաքինվի: Դա դեռ քիչ էր, նաև ավելացավ մարդկանց բռի վերաբերմունքը այդ երեխայի հանդեպ… Մի քանի տարի անց այդ ընտանիքը մեկնեց ԱՄՆ, այդտեղ բնակվում են արդեն  10 տարուց ավել: Այդ երեխայի առողջական խնդիրները բավականին լավացել են, նա արդեն քոլեջ է ընդունվել ու համարվում է հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ և իրեն շատ լավ է զգում: Իսկ այժմ ասեմ,  թե ինչի եմ գրում սա: Մի քանի տարի է, ինչ նրա ծնողները համոզում էին գոնե մի ամսով գալ Հայաստան, իսկ նա չէր համոզվում, որովհետև հիշում էր այստեղ նրա հանդեպ  մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը…  Ի ուրախություն մեզ, այս տարի  նա հաղթահարել է իր այդ վախը և համաձայնել է գալ Հայաստան, բայց այստեղ նա, այնուամնենայնիվ, կհանդիպի մի շարք խնդիրների… Հայաստանում հասարակական վայրերը  հաշմանդամների հարմարավետության  համար պայմաններ չունեն: Սա էլ մեկ այլ մեծ խնդիր է: Սա էլ պետք է լուծում ստանա…

Իսկ թե ինչպես պետք է պայքարենք ծնողների  այսպես ասած "կոմպլեքս-ամոթի", վերաբորմունքի դեմ, կարծում եմ նախ պետք է սկսենք հենց մեզանից: Պետք է նախ մենք դառնանք գիտաքկից, քաղաքակիրթ, հանդուրժող: Մեր փոփոխություններն էլ կստիպեն, որ ծնողների պահվածքն  էլ փոխվի: Հետո կարելի է նաև հոգեբանակն աշխատանք էլ տանել ծնողների հետ: Կարծում եմ պայքարելու և այս երևույթը վերացնելու համար այլ միջոցներ էլ կգտնվեն:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.07.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), My World My Space (03.07.2010), Yevuk (07.10.2010), Արևածագ (05.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.07.2010), Գաղթական (03.07.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Ապացուցված փաստ

Անբուժելի հիվանդների 90 տոկոսը չեն ուզում բուժվել, որովհետև իրենց դուր է գալիս երբ իրենց խղճում են:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010), Lord (06.07.2010), VisTolog (04.07.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ապացուցված փաստ
> 
> Անբուժելի հիվանդների 90 տոկոսը չեն ուզում բուժվել, որովհետև իրենց դուր է գալիս երբ իրենց խղճում են:


Հենց ամենավատն էլ այն է, որ հասարակությունը (իբր թե նորմալ մարդիկ) խղճում է էդ հիվանդներին:  
Էս պրոբլեմը պիտի հենց վաղ մանկուց լուծել: Ամեն հնարավոր պայման ստեղծել, որ երեխան շփվի իր հասակակիցների հետ, ոչ թե մեկուսացնել ու դրանով իսկ երեխային հասցնել էն վիճակին, որ իրեն դուր գա «խղճուկ» լինելը:

Ամենամեծ հոգեբանական խնդիրները հենց նման պիտի երեխաների նկատմամբ վայրենի ու ծաղրական վերաբերվող մարդիկ ունեն:  Նաև այն ծնողները, ովքեր թաքցնում են իրենց երեխաներին:

----------

E-la Via (04.07.2010), Yevuk (07.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (07.10.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Եվ մի բան էլ այս աշխարհում անբուժելի հիվանդություն չկա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Եվ մի բան էլ այս աշխարհում անբուժելի հիվանդություն չկա:


Մի՞թե, Հինատա ջան, ես ուրախ եմ, որ ակումբում դպրոցականները այսքան ակտիվ են, բայց որքան բան կա, որ դու դեռ չգիտես, պատկերացրու կան անբուժելի հիվանդություններ ու չափազանց շատ, ներիր, որ այս դառը ճշմարտությունը հայտնում եմ քեզ :Smile:

----------

Annushka (06.07.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), NetX (04.07.2010), VisTolog (04.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.07.2010), Հայուհի (07.10.2010), Ուլուանա (04.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Մի՞թե, Հինատա ջան, ես ուրախ եմ, որ ակումբում դպրոցականները այսքան ակտիվ են, բայց որքան բան կա, որ դու դեռ չգիտես, պատկերացրու կան անբուժելի հիվանդություններ ու չափազանց շատ, ներիր, որ այս դառը ճշմարտությունը հայտնում եմ քեզ


Սա բնավ էլ դառը ճշմարտություն չէ Շինարար ջան ուղղակի խաբկանք է:
Դպրոցական եմ ու գիտեմ մարդու հզորության մասին: Ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ դուք գիտեք ի՞նչ է ենթագիտակցությունը, գիտեք դուք ի՞նչ հզոր եք:  
Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բացարձակ կուրությամբ մարդը, աչքի չորացած նյարդերով տեսնում է, այն էլ փայլուն տեսողությամբ: Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բնածին շաքարով հիվանդ երեխաները հանկարծ բուժվում են: Սրան միայն մեկ պատասխան կա՝ ենթագիտակցություն:
Ընդհանրապես, տեսած կլինեք չէ՞, թե ինչպես է մի փոքրիկ խոտը ճեղքում ամուր գետինը և դուրս գալիս, տեսնում եք ինչ հզոր է այդ խոտը, որը կարողացավ գետինը ճեղքել, բա պատկերացնում եք մարդը ինչ հզոր է: 
Ինչ հրաման տաք ձեր ենթագիտակցությանը այն էլ կլինի, ուզում եք առողջ լինեք, ուրեմն կլինեք, միայն թե սրտանց ցանկացեք, բայց սրտին մի հրամայեք, միայն ու միայն ենթագիտակցությանը: Փորձեք տարբերել գիտակցությունը ենթագիտակցությունից:

----------

E-la Via (04.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Սա բնավ էլ դառը ճշմարտություն չէ Շինարար ջան ուղղակի խաբկանք է:
> Դպրոցական եմ ու գիտեմ մարդու հզորության մասին: Ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ դուք գիտեք ի՞նչ է ենթագիտակցությունը, գիտեք դուք ի՞նչ հզոր եք:  
> Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բացարձակ կուրությամբ մարդը, աչքի չորացած նյարդերով տեսնում է, այն էլ փայլուն տեսողությամբ: Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բնածին շաքարով հիվանդ երեխաները հանկարծ բուժվում են: Սրան միայն մեկ պատասխան կա՝ ենթագիտակցություն:
> Ընդհանրապես, տեսած կլինեք չէ՞, թե ինչպես է մի փոքրիկ խոտը ճեղքում ամուր գետինը և դուրս գալիս, տեսնում եք ինչ հզոր է այդ խոտը, որը կարողացավ գետինը ճեղքել, բա պատկերացնում եք մարդը ինչ հզոր է: 
> Ինչ հրաման տաք ձեր ենթագիտակցությանը այն էլ կլինի, ուզում եք առողջ լինեք, ուրեմն կլինեք, միայն թե սրտանց ցանկացեք, բայց սրտին մի հրամայեք, միայն ու միայն ենթագիտակցությանը: Փորձեք տարբերել գիտակցությունը ենթագիտակցությունից:


Դե քանի անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը չի կարողանա էդ հնարավորություններից օգտվել, նա կմնա նույն անբուժելի հիվանդը... :Smile:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սա բնավ էլ դառը ճշմարտություն չէ Շինարար ջան ուղղակի խաբկանք է:
> Դպրոցական եմ ու գիտեմ մարդու հզորության մասին: Ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ դուք գիտեք ի՞նչ է ենթագիտակցությունը, գիտեք դուք ի՞նչ հզոր եք:  
> Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բացարձակ կուրությամբ մարդը, աչքի չորացած նյարդերով տեսնում է, այն էլ փայլուն տեսողությամբ: Իսկ այդ ո՞նց է լինում, որ բնածին շաքարով հիվանդ երեխաները հանկարծ բուժվում են: Սրան միայն մեկ պատասխան կա՝ ենթագիտակցություն:
> Ընդհանրապես, տեսած կլինեք չէ՞, թե ինչպես է մի փոքրիկ խոտը ճեղքում ամուր գետինը և դուրս գալիս, տեսնում եք ինչ հզոր է այդ խոտը, որը կարողացավ գետինը ճեղքել, բա պատկերացնում եք մարդը ինչ հզոր է: 
> Ինչ հրաման տաք ձեր ենթագիտակցությանը այն էլ կլինի, ուզում եք առողջ լինեք, ուրեմն կլինեք, միայն թե սրտանց ցանկացեք, բայց սրտին մի հրամայեք, միայն ու միայն ենթագիտակցությանը: Փորձեք տարբերել գիտակցությունը ենթագիտակցությունից:


Հինատա ջան, վաղուց անցյալում մնացած մանկությանս համար ափսոսանքի ժպիտով եմ կարդում գրառումդ :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

> Դե քանի անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը չի կարողանա էդ հնարավորություններից օգտվել, նա կմնա նույն անբուժելի հիվանդը...


Ցանկանալ է պետք, եթե մարդ սրտանց ուզում է բուժվել, նա կգտնի այդ հնարավորություններից օգտվելու ձևը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:33 ----------




> Հինատա ջան, վաղուց անցյալում մնացած մանկությանս համար ափսոսանքի ժպիտով եմ կարդում գրառումդ


Շինարար ջան չհասկացա ձեր գրառման իմաստը, կխնդրեի ուրիշ ձև շարադրեիք ձեր միտքը: :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան չհասկացա ձեր գրառման իմաստը, կխնդրեի ուրիշ ձև շարադրեիք ձեր միտքը:


Իրականում, լավ է, որ հավատում ես, Աստված տա, որ երբեք ասածներիդ հանդեպ հավատդ ու համոզվածությունդ չփոխես :Smile:

----------

Անտիգոնե (07.10.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Իրականում, լավ է, որ հավատում ես, Աստված տա, որ երբեք ասածներիդ հանդեպ հավատդ ու համոզվածությունդ չփոխես


Գիտեք հաստատ, համոզված եմ ասում, եթե իմ խոսքերը ասեր տարիքով մեծ մարդ, կփորձեիք մտածել այդ մարդու ասածների շուրջ:
Իսկ հիմա նայում եք գրառմանս ու հետո տարիքիս:
Շարունակեք խավարատեսի նման ապրել, որը կազմում է մարդկության 98 տոկոսը: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես Հինատային հասկանում եմ ու համաձայն եմ ինչ–որ առումով, բայց մարդու հնարավորությունների անսահմանության մասին էս թեմայում խոսելը գուցե էնքան էլ տեղին չէ, որովհետև էստեղ հարցն այլ կերպ է դրված՝ ծնողների, հարազատների ու հասարակության վերաբերմունքը բնածին հիվանդ մարդկանց նկատմամբ և դրա դրդապատճառները։ Իսկ ասել, որ էդպիսի մարդիկ հիվանդ են, որովհետև իրենք են էդպես ուզում, մի քիչ կատեգորիկ ու վերամբարձ է հնչում։ Բացի դրանից, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ էդ հիվանդներից շատերը ծնվել են էնպիսի հոգեկան ու մտավոր ունակություններով, որ ի վիճակի չեն նույնիսկ առողջ դատելու իրենց վիճակի մասին, էլ ուր մնաց դրանից ելնելով՝ փորձեին բուժվել։ Էլի եմ ասում. եթե խոսքը զուտ ֆիզիկական կամ ոչ էնքան լուրջ հոգեկան կամ մտավոր խնդիրների մասին է, ապա համաձայն եմ, որ հնարավոր է կամքի ուժի, սեփական անձի նկատմամբ հավատի ու նաև որոշակի գիտելիքների շնորհիվ զարմանահրաշ արդյունքների հասնել, իսկապես հաղթահարել շատ ու շատ խնդիրներ, հիվանդություններ։ Բայց, ցավոք, գործնականում ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում է դա իրական՝ հաշվի առնելով որոշ հանգամանքներ։ Իսկ տեսականորեն ես էլ համարում, որ մարդու հնարավորություններ անսահման են։ Ուղղակի հարցն այն է, թե արդյոք դա հավասարապես բոլո՞ր մարդկանց է վերաբերում, թե՞, այնուամենայնիվ, կան ինչ–որ սահմանափակումներ։ Իմ կարծիքով, կան, ու արդեն նշեցի դրանք։

Էլի որոշ բաներ կուզենայի ասել էս թեմայով, բայց մնացած ասելիքս հիմնված է իմ որոշ համոզմունքների վրա, որոնց էստեղ շատ քչերն են լուրջ վերաբերվում, ուստի էս պահին երևի բավարարվենք էսքանով...

----------

Արևածագ (05.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Էս պրոբլեմը պիտի հենց վաղ մանկուց լուծել: Ամեն հնարավոր պայման ստեղծել, որ երեխան շփվի իր հասակակիցների հետ, ոչ թե մեկուսացնել ու դրանով իսկ երեխային հասցնել էն վիճակին, որ իրեն դուր գա «խղճուկ» լինելը:


 Շփումը պետք է, բայց կարծում եմ, որ երեխաներէ էնքան հասուն չեն, որ չծաղրեն մեկին, ով իրենցից էդքան տարբեր է: Ծնողները ոչինչ էլ չեն կարող անել էս դեպքում: 

Ու չեմ կարծում, որ հոգեկան կամ ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ արատ ունեցող մարդիկ կարծում են, որ իրենց խղճում են: Իրենք իրենց լիարժեք մարդ են համարում, ու իրենց դուր է գալիս իրենց վիճակը  :Smile: : Չնայած հնարավոր է, որ ֆիզիկական արատի դեպքում ասածս երբեմն ճիշտ չլինի, բայց հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողը դժվար թե գիտակցի, որ ինքն ուրիշներից տարբեր է:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Շփումը պետք է, բայց կարծում եմ, որ երեխաներէ էնքան հասուն չեն, որ չծաղրեն մեկին, ով իրենցից էդքան տարբեր է: Ծնողները ոչինչ էլ չեն կարող անել էս դեպքում: 
> 
> Ու չեմ կարծում, որ հոգեկան կամ ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ արատ ունեցող մարդիկ կարծում են, որ իրենց խղճում են: Իրենք իրենց լիարժեք մարդ են համարում, ու իրենց դուր է գալիս իրենց վիճակը : Չնայած հնարավոր է, որ ֆիզիկական արատի դեպքում ասածս երբեմն ճիշտ չլինի, բայց հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողը դժվար թե գիտակցի, որ ինքն ուրիշներից տարբեր է:


Ես մի օրինակ բերեմ, պրակտիկայի ժամանակ մեզ ուղարկեցին այնպիսի դպրոց, որտեղ արատներով երեխաները սովորում էին , այպես ասած, արատ չունեցող, նորմալ երեխաների հետ։ Բայց տարբեր դասարաններում, նրանց տարբեր ձև էին վերաբերվում, կար դասարան, որտեղ, նրանք մյուսներից ոչնչով չէին տարբերվում, կար դասարան, որտեղ նրանք ուղակի անտեսվում էին։ Այդ ամենը գալիս էր նրանց դասղեկից։

----------


## erexa

> Հայաստանում շատ եմ տեսել ու լսել, որ որոշ Հայեր թաքցնում են շրջապատից իրենց հիվանդ և-կամ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող երեխաներին..
> 
> ի՞նչ եք կարծում այս կոմպլեքսի մասին..
> և ինչպիսի՞ք կարող են լինել դրա դրդապատճառները..



Թաքցնում են քանի որ մասսան չի հասկանում և չի ընդունում նման մարդկանց ցավոք սրտի: ՈՒ տենց մասսայական խոսակցություններ են տարածվում (որը կարող է ազդել ծնողի և երեխայի հոգեբանության վրա)և այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ շատերը խուսափում են բացահայտել իրենց երեխայի ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական խանգարումները:

----------

Jarre (07.10.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), Morg (03.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Թաքցնում են քանի որ մասսան չի հասկանում և չի ընդունում նման մարդկանց ցավոք սրտի: ՈՒ տենց մասսայական խոսակցություններ են տարածվում (որը կարող է ազդել ծնողի և երեխայի հոգեբանության վրա)և այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ շատերը խուսափում են բացահայտել իրենց երեխայի ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական խանգարումները:


Ու եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ շատ դեպքերում էտ մասսայի մի մասն էլ *ես* ու *դու* ենք մեր զարմացած ու անտակտ հայացքով, ժպիտով ու մեկ այլ ակնարկիչ նշանով  :Sad:

----------

erexa (04.12.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), Morg (03.12.2010), murmushka (03.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (07.10.2010), Դեկադա (07.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ու եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ապա կտեսնենք, որ շատ դեպքերում էտ մասսայի մի մասն էլ *ես* ու *դու* ենք մեր զարմացած ու անտակտ հայացքով, ժպիտով ու մեկ այլ ակնարկիչ նշանով


Միշտ փորձել եմ այդպիսի մարդկանց հետ այդ մասին ո՛չ խոսել, ու եթե անգամ ինքն ա խոսում, ես թեման փոխում եմ, կարծես իր մոտ ամեն բան նորմալ ա:
Ահավոր վատ եմ զգում, երբ կողքիններս իրենց նենց են պահում, որ ինքը դա նկատում ա, որ դրանով իրանց ուշադրությունը գրավեց: Ու կարևոր չի, անտակտ կժպտան, թե կկարեկցեն: 2 - ն էլ մարդուն թևաթափ կանի:
Իսկ դրա համար մարդուն ձեռք առնելը... ինձ համար դա աշխարհի ամենամեծ հանցանքներից մեկն է...

----------

erexa (04.12.2010), Jarre (07.10.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), Morg (03.12.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Իրականում մեղադրել ծնողներին, որ նրանք թաքցնում են իրենց ուրիշներից տարբերվող (չեմ ասելու ոչ «արատավոր», ոչ «աննորմալ», ոչ էլ «դեֆեկտ ունեցող») երեխաներին, սխալ է: Վերջապես բոլոր ծնողներն էլ իրենց երեխաների լավն են ուզում, ու եթե անգամ դուք դրան չեք հավատում, այնուամենայնիվ կյանքը դաժան է, չափազանց դաժան: Նրանք փորձում են անել հնարավորինս ամեն ինչ, որ ինքչան հնարավոր է քիչ մարդ ծաղրի, ծիծաղի, տարօրինակ հայաքներ նետի իր երեխայի վրա: Այդ ամեն ինչը շատ մեծ ցավ է թե ծնողի ու թե երեխայի համար:

Հ.Գ. В каждом дефекте свой эффект.  :Wink:

----------

erexa (08.10.2010), Jarre (07.10.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Հայաստանում շատ եմ տեսել ու լսել, որ որոշ Հայեր թաքցնում են շրջապատից իրենց հիվանդ և-կամ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող երեխաներին..
> 
> ի՞նչ եք կարծում այս կոմպլեքսի մասին..
> և ինչպիսի՞ք կարող են լինել դրա դրդապատճառները..
> 
> և, եթե այս երևույթին բացսական եք վերաբերվում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է, ըստ ձեզ, պայքարել դրա դեմ..


Կարծում եմ թաքցնում են միայն ու միայն երեխաներին ավելորդ մտատանջություններից զերծ պահելու համար: Լինելով նույն հասարակության անդամ, նրանք հասկանում են, որ  մեզ մոտ (ցավով եմ գրում) դեռ ձևավորված չէ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող անձանց  նկատմամբ ճիշտ և պատշաճ վերաբերմունք: Սա այն հազվադեպ երևույթներից է, որը պայքարելով չես փոխի: Պետք է սկսել դպրոցներից երեխաների մեջ կաթիլ առ կաթիլ ներարկելով այն գաղափարը, որ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցողները նույնպես մեր հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ են և ունեն նույն իրավունքներն ու պարտավորվածությունները: Միայն այսօրինակ լուծումն եմ արդյունավետ համարում:

----------

erexa (08.10.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012)

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> Հայաստանում շատ եմ տեսել ու լսել, որ որոշ Հայեր թաքցնում են շրջապատից իրենց հիվանդ և-կամ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական խանգարում ունեցող երեխաներին..
> 
> ի՞նչ եք կարծում այս կոմպլեքսի մասին..
> և ինչպիսի՞ք կարող են լինել դրա դրդապատճառները..
> 
> և, եթե այս երևույթին բացսական եք վերաբերվում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է, ըստ ձեզ, պայքարել դրա դեմ..


Ինձ էլ են թաքցնում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինձ էլ են թաքցնում:


Կարծում եմ դա հա՛մ քո, հա՛մ ուրիշների լավի համար է արվում: Եթե մարդ կարող է վտանգավոր լինել հասարակության համար, ամենաճիշտը նրան մեկուսացնելն ա:

----------

murmushka (03.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.12.2010)

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> Կարծում եմ դա հա՛մ քո, հա՛մ ուրիշների լավի համար է արվում: Եթե մարդ կարող է վտանգավոր լինել հասարակության համար, ամենաճիշտը նրան մեկուսացնելն ա:


իրավացի ես,դրա վատագույն տարբերակն Հոգեբուժարանն ա,ուրեմն այդպես լավ է....

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

[Նկատե՞լ եք, թե ինչպես ենք մենք նայում նման խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների կամ մարդկանց: Մենք նրանց չենք ընդունում՝ որպես հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ: Այստեղ չասեմ նաև այն մասին, թե որքան կոպիտ ու վայրենի մենք կարող ենք լինել նրանց հանդեպ, թե ինչպես կարող ենք այդ մարդկանց վիրավորել: Այն դեպքում, որ իմ տեսած բոլոր ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող թե երեխաները, թե մեծերը յուրահատուկ բարությամբ օժտված էակներ են, որնք մեզանից միայն ակնկալում են մի փոքր հոգատարություն և սեր:]
հիմա հասկացաք թէ իմ նման արատավօրներն ձեր վերաբերմունքից,ինցու են Հայհոյում մնացացին՞

----------


## VisTolog

> [Նկատե՞լ եք, թե ինչպես ենք մենք նայում նման խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների կամ մարդկանց: Մենք նրանց չենք ընդունում՝ որպես հասարակության լիարժեք անդամներ: Այստեղ չասեմ նաև այն մասին, թե որքան կոպիտ ու վայրենի մենք կարող ենք լինել նրանց հանդեպ, թե ինչպես կարող ենք այդ մարդկանց վիրավորել: *Այն դեպքում, որ իմ տեսած բոլոր ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող թե երեխաները, թե մեծերը յուրահատուկ բարությամբ օժտված էակներ են, որնք մեզանից միայն ակնկալում են մի փոքր հոգատարություն և սեր*:]
> հիմա հասկացաք թէ իմ նման արատավօրներն ձեր վերաբերմունքից,ինցու են Հայհոյում մնացացին՞


Իմ հանդիպած հոգեկան հիվանդի մասին կարող եմ շատ երկար գրել, բայց դեռ էդ աստիճան չեմ հասել:
Ուղղակի երբ նման «բարի» էակներին շատ ես ուշադրություն դարձնում, սկսում են փորձել «գլխիդ նստել», բայց երբ զգում են, որ չեն կարող, ուղեղը մթագնումա ու սկսում են առանց հասկանալու խոսել:





> իրավացի ես,դրա վատագույն տարբերակն Հոգեբուժարանն ա,ուրեմն այդպես լավ է....


Եթե հոգեկան հիվանդը նույնիսկ վիրտուալ կերպով կարող է ազդել այլ մարդկանց հոգեկանի վրա, ուրեմն հոգեբուժարանում ոչ միայն ինքը կհայտնվի…

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

Երեվում ա ես էլ ԱՄՆ գնամ,այլապես...
Վիստ,դու իրավացի ես,Հայաստանն իմ տեղն չէ,ոչ էլ Ակումբն:
Ես կգնամ ԱՄՆ,այլապես չարիք կդառնամ հենց իմ ազգի դեմ:Որին ատում եմ արդեն:
Ակումբում *առայժմ* լավ եմ պահում ինձ,անկախ բոլորիդ արհամարհանքին,ես* դեռ* խելոք եմ մնում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երեվում ա ես էլ ԱՄՆ գնամ,այլապես...
> Վիստ,դու իրավացի ես,Հայաստանն իմ տեղն չէ,ոչ էլ Ակումբն:
> Ես կգնամ ԱՄՆ,այլապես չարիք կդառնամ հենց իմ ազգի դեմ:Որին ատում եմ արդեն:
> Ակումբում *առայժմ* լավ եմ պահում ինձ,անկախ բոլորիդ արհամարհանքին,ես* դեռ* խելոք եմ մնում:



*Ափսոս*, որ 5 րոպե հետո դու լրիվ այլ կերպ ես մտածելու: :Smile: 

Նշածդ բառերը հաշվի կառնեմ:

Ոչ մեկ պարտավոր չի լսել էն գարշալի մարդկանց գարշալի խոսքերը, ովքեր կյանքից վիրավորված են: Այդպես չե՞ս կարծում:

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> *Ափսոս*, որ 5 րոպե հետո դու լրիվ այլ կերպ ես մտածելու:


երկերեսանի եմ՞,բոլորովին...

ես ինքս ինձնից ԶԶվում եմ,մտքափոխ լինելու դեպքն չէ:

----------


## VisTolog

> երկերեսանի եմ՞,բոլորովին...
> 
> ես ինքս ինձնից ԶԶվում եմ,մտքափոխ լինելու դեպքն չէ:


Եթե դու քեզնից զզվում ես, դրանում ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի:
Չգիտեմ քանի երեսանի ես, բայց մեկ-մեկ կարելիա խոսքը պահել:

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> Եթե դու քեզնից զզվում ես, դրանում ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի:
> Չգիտեմ քանի երեսանի ես, բայց մեկ-մեկ կարելիա խոսքը պահել:


Առայժմ,կհանդիպենք ,կխոսենք:

----------


## VisTolog

> Առայժմ,կհանդիպենք ,կխոսենք:


1 տարիա հանդիպում խոսում ենք: 
Ցանկացած մարդ էլ ինքնասիրություն պետքա ունենա: Եթե չունի էլ, գոնե պետքա ցույց տա, որ ունի:

Պետք չի վիրտուալում «դուխով»-ի տպավորություն թողնել, ամեն անգամ ասելով «Կհանդիպենք, կխոսենք»:


ՀԳ Մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր հոգեբուժարանում հանդիպեցինք ու խոսեցինք…

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> 1 տարիա հանդիպում խոսում ենք: 
> Ցանկացած մարդ էլ ինքնասիրություն պետքա ունենա: Եթե չունի էլ, գոնե պետքա ցույց տա, որ ունի:
> 
> Պետք չի վիրտուալում «դուխով»-ի տպավորություն թողնել, ամեն անգամ ասելով «Կհանդիպենք, կխոսենք»:
> 
> 
> ՀԳ Մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր հոգեբուժարանում հանդիպեցինք ու խոսեցինք…


խաշը չմոռանաս:

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

այսոր հաշմանդամների օրն է:
Դուք ուղակի պարտավօր եք հարգել իմ իրավունքներն

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ էլ են թաքցնում:


Ու երևի դրա համար որոշել ես վրեժ լուծել ակումբցիներից:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.12.2010), Ariadna (03.12.2010), VisTolog (03.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.12.2010)

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> Ու երևի դրա համար որոշել ես վրեժ լուծել ակումբցիներից:


 Ոչ,իմ ողչ մուռն Վիստի վրա եմ ...
ինքն դեմ ա իմ տեսակին,Նացիստա ....տիպիկալօգիկ

----------


## Gayl

> ՀԳ Մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր հոգեբուժարանում հանդիպեցինք ու խոսեցինք…


Ես միշտ համոզված եմ եղել, որ քո հետ մի բան էն չի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մանանա

ես չգիտեմ քանի հոգի ստացավ "թեմայից դուրս գրառում", որովհետև վերևը գրվածի 90 տոկոսը կապ չունի թեմայի հետ, բայց ասեմ, որ ես անձամբ շատ եմ շփվել հենաշարժողական և մտային խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդկանց հետ, քանի որ կամավոր եմ մանկական ռեաբիլիտացիոն կենտրոնում, ու ասեմ, որ նրանք բոլորիս նման մարդիկ են, պետք չէ նրանց խղճալ, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, դուք դրանով նրանց առանձնացնում եք, ուղղակի մի քանի օր շփվեք նրանց հետ և ուղղակի կհասկանաք ինչ եմ ասում, նրանք խղճալու կարիք չունեն

----------

Jarre (04.12.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (26.03.2011), Հայկօ (04.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2010), Վիշապ (04.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

Պետք չի խղճալ, պետք չի ստորացնել, պետք չի մեծարել, պետք չի առհամարել, պետք չի գլխին դնել ու ֆռռալ, պետք չի թքել ու վանել… 
Կարելի է կարեկցել, կարելի է օգնել, կարելի է պաշտպանել…
Պետք է հարգել…

Սիրե՛ք իրար։ :Tongue:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.12.2010), erexa (04.12.2010), Freeman (04.12.2010), Kanamar (16.02.2012), Yevuk (04.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.03.2011), Դեկադա (04.12.2010), Հայկօ (04.12.2010), Հարդ (04.12.2010), Մանանա (05.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2010)

----------

